# duda con ARES de proteus y PDF creator



## ilcapo (Dic 23, 2011)

hola gente del foro, tengo el problema de no poder guardar en la misma hoja (PDF) mas de 1 circuito realizado con ARES, entonces no puedo imprimir varios circuitos en la misma hoja para aprobecharla al maximo, solo puedo poner 1 circuito a la vez  ,,,, traté tambien de copiar y pegar el circuito del pdf pero del Ares al PDF ( con pdf creator) me deja el PDF bloqueado y sin posibilidades de copiar el circuito ni modificarlo porque las propiedades del PDF tambien quedan bloqueadas! bueno alguien se encontro con este problema o tienen alguna otra forma de colocar vavrios circuitos en la misma hoja de impresion ? muchas gracias saludos


----------



## Trev (Dic 23, 2011)

Hola.. yo tengo el mismo problema que vos..no se manejar el pdf..si te sirve de algo aunque sea para zafar yo una vez terminado el trabajo en ares exporto todo como un archivo .jpg y los inserto en el autocad luego utilizo el comando escala y hago tantas copias como quepan en la hoja por que el papel transfer no es tan barato el problema que necesitas una impresora laser y una casa con autocad y llevar la imagen .jpg yo no tengo impresora laser probe una vez con mi impresora de tinta y fue un desastre el resultado , la otra puede ser usar wordl..salu2


----------



## ilcapo (Dic 23, 2011)

bueno gracias por la respuesta,,, mirá lo que me pasa a mi cuando guardo como imagen es que se me modifican las medidas de la placa y componentes,, por eso solo uso el PDF porque las medidas pasan perfecto,, estube preguntando en otro foro y tambien tienen este mismo problema, no se porque en el PDF no te deja poner mas de una imagen en la misma pagina, es muy raro , saludos


----------



## ricbevi (Dic 23, 2011)

ilcapo dijo:


> bueno gracias por la respuesta,,, mirá lo que me pasa a mi cuando guardo como imagen es que se me modifican las medidas de la placa y componentes,, por eso solo uso el PDF porque las medidas pasan perfecto,, estube preguntando en otro foro y tambien tienen este mismo problema, no se porque en el PDF no te deja poner mas de una imagen en la misma pagina, es muy raro , saludos




Hola...explico como hago yo....exporto la imagen(BMP o JPG)....la pego en un documento en blanco de Word....hago pruebas de impresión y si es necesario altero las dimensiones de la imagen hasta que coincida exactamente con las medidas físicas reales del PCB....luego copio y pego cuantas entren en la hoja. Se puede guardar una hoja por cada PCB con sus correcciones especiales en cada caso y de un solo ejemplar y luego armar la impresión de distintos PCB copiando y pegando imágenes según el tamaño de a hoja.

Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## cmontoya (Dic 24, 2011)

Hola

Pues yo con el ares si e podido hacer eso simplemente lo que ice fue primero tener terminado mi pcb, la selecciono toda y la copeo y la pego cuantas veces yo quiera  (esa es la primera formula que yo hago)
La segunda formula que es mas sencilla para mi es primero imprimir  un solo PDF (con una sola imagen de la pcb)  después de tener el archivo PDF  abro el photoshop y lo abro con el  y lo copeo y pego cuantas veces quiera 
Saludos!


----------



## pablit (Dic 24, 2011)

Hola, lo que yo uso es el software  DOPDF (es casi como una real, incluso tiene algunas configuraciones básicas), es una impresora virtual, la cual una vez que la instalan queda como predeterminada y todas las cosas que quieras imprimir pasaran por sus manos, claro hasta que la desabiliten en panel de control.

Esta imprime, obviamente, todo a formato pdf, lo único que tenes que hacer es preocuparte en el tamaño cuando imprimas el pdf, (creado) con la impresora de verdad (láser),ya que generalmente el soft con que se imprime desde la computadora esta configurado para imprimir a un 97% del tamaño.(Caso que he visto en los locutorios).recuerden  esto pasa con la de verdad, con el DOPDF solo dan imprimir y listo.

 ah, se me olvida este soft es totalmente gratis (por suerte ).

saludos.


----------



## keysoy (Dic 25, 2011)

Tambien puedes hacer una captura de pantalla del circuito y despues en una hoja de word lo pegas


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 25, 2011)

Hola.

Para modficar archivos PDF, hay un progarma gratuito que permite modoficarlos "PDFFILL FREE PDF TOOL"

Chao.
elafiionado.


----------

